# Mad Raceway Skills



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mad, I tells ya! Mad!

Today's service call was to a restaurant with shunt trip breakers opening. While sitting in the parking lot waiting for the owner, I spy this........ uh.......err........... let's just call it 'work of art'. Circuit it to feed a sign out by the street.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> What's wrong with it?


Nothing.................... if you're the one who did it.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Whats with the conduit running out of the bottom of the stonco box to the concrete, It seems that the existing pipe to the sign crushed and shorted the circuit and overhead was...uh the cheapest way to re-feed the sign.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What is the conduit for?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What is the conduit for?





480sparky said:


> Circuit it to feed a sign out by the street.


By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> By the way, welcome to the forum.


 Damn I didn't see that in 480's post. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

So they let ya'll feed sign's at the streets from overhead? Around here it is a no no.


----------

